# How it the question private message thing works



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi 

1
I noticed that when I went into the message board 
I had received a private message 
At the board
I didn't have it the notification in my inbox email yet 
On the board it came first before the email notice

Why was there a delay to my inbox ?

Its like TAM sent it to their board first before my email got it
Does anyone know what and why that happened 

2 

In yahoo messenger 
You can be online but set your notice to show others your not online

Does TAM private message system work the same way 

Can a person be online 
It shows there offline but they are still on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

There should be an incognito mode that you can set your account to by going to the User CP-> Edit Options-> Login & Privacy ->Use Invisible Mode.

Have you tried adding [email protected] and [email protected] to your safe senders list? Emails could be taking longer to reach you because your system does not recognize that TAM is a safe sender. Let us know if that doesn't help and we'll have to dig a little deeper to see if we can root out the problem. 

~Sheena


----------

